#  Ernährung >   Wasserdiät >

## AmandaxO

Hallo, habe vor eine Wasserdiät während den Sommerferien durchzuführen. Wollte mal wissen ob jemand schon Erfahrung gemacht habt und wie läuft so eine Diät genauer ab ?

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo AmandaxO! 
Ein wenig erinnert die "Wasserdiät" an den frühen Strafvollzug: Zuchthaus bei Wasser und Brot, allerdings ohne Brot. 
Selbstverständlich wird diese Diät erfolgreich sein, sie ist auch unter dem Begriff "Verhungern" gut wissenschaftlich überprüft.

----------


## feli

Wenn Du einen Jojo Effekt haben möchtest um danach in eine lebenslange Diätkarriere hinzulegen, dann
macht eine solche Idee Sinn. 
Effektiver wäre eine Ernährungsumstellung, bei der Du deinen Stoffwechsel auf Vordermann bringst, mit der man
auch außerhalb der Ferien beginnen kann, weil diese keine große Vorbereitung oder Einschnitte in sein Leben bedeutet und bei der Du deinen Stoffwechsel nicht matt setzt.
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## tina2011

DIÄTEN sind Schei....e !!!!   Feli hat es schon richtig gesagt. Ernährungsumstellung, regelmäßiges Essen, viel Trinken, wenig Kohlenhydrate am Abend, viel Gemüse und Obst, regelmäßiger Sport oder Bewegung. Alles andere bringt nichts.

----------

